
Linux notes from DarkDuck: FreeSBIE: Is Devil Live or Dead? - darkduck
http://linuxblog.darkduck.com/2011/05/freesbie-is-devil-live-or-dead.html
======
JoachimSchipper
A review of code from january 2007; not very relevant.

